# File transfer question



## molested_cow (Jul 17, 2011)

When i connect my camera to PC ( winXP), it only shows the jpegs but not the NEF (RAW) files. How can I transfer all the files, including the RAW files, via the mini usb cable directly to a PC?


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2011)

First, it is not recommended to connect the camera to the PC, but to take the memory card out of the camera and use a card reader.

You need to download a codec so you can see the Raw files. Visit microsoft.com.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 17, 2011)

Hijacking this thread lol I am looking for a decent card reader. Transferring from camera is super slow and not recommended. Anyone have suggestions or horror brands to avoid.

Looking at this one right now. 

Delkin Devices USB 3.0 Universal Memory Card Reader DDREADER-42


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 17, 2011)

I like this reader , reads both SD and CF cards and is a UDMA (for faster transfer when using UDMA cards etc.) and it closes to keep the dust out when not in use.  Believe it available in USB and Firewire.
-
Lexar udma
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2011)

KmH said:


> First, it is not recommended to connect the camera to the PC


Just curious, but why is this not recommended (and who's recommendations are we talking about here?)?  That's how I've always done it (even though it may be slower than a card reader)...  Other than speed, I see no reason why one method should be preferred over another.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 17, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > First, it is not recommended to connect the camera to the PC
> ...


-
Agree on the speed thing , I don't do it myself since it is too easy to pull a card out and put it in a reader.  If the reader was bad and had the cables I would not have a problem doing it. But why invite a problem having camera and lens on a table etc. when it could be in a bag.  If it was a point and shoot maybe I would do it.  
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2011)

Funny - I almost always use a card reader with point & shoots, but use the cable for DSLRs.

With a P&S, it's typically not my camera - just some family member that wants to upload some pictures.  So, I usually don't have the cables on hand (they always seem to have cameras that use a non-standard cord that I don't have...).


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't hook the cameras up to a computer simply to keep them from sitting on my desk and running the risk of getting pulled/knocked off.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2011)

meh...

I have plenty of stuff on my desk with cords attached...  That stuff doesn't get knocked down.  A camera is no different...

(You can only blame yourself if you place the cord where it can be tripped over...  Same as any other electronic device...)


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> meh...
> 
> I have plenty of stuff on my desk with cords attached...  That stuff doesn't get knocked down.  A camera is no different...
> 
> (You an only blame yourself if you place the cord where it can be tripped over...  Same as any other electronic device...)



Well, my two external hard drives, my 2 printers, my monitor, my speakers, my innertube connection, my wireless router, my 2 card readers.......... are all connected at the BACK of my desk.  Funny how I never manage to pull any of those off.   Hmm... maybe because  the cords are all _behind_ the desk.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2011)

480sparky said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > meh...
> ...



Like I said, it's your fault if you route the cords where they can be tripped over...  

Cords are pretty flexible, you can generally put them where ever you want to...

edit
It sounds like all of your 'other stuff' is properly routed...  You just choose not to apply the same 'rules' to your camera...


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> ............ You just choose not to apply the same 'rules' to your camera...



No... I choose to not put my camera in a position where it can accidentally get damaged.

I also choose to never leave the card or battery covers open.  I choose to not leave it in a vehicle when it's ungodly hot out.  I choose not to shoot in a pouring rain.  I choose to always have a UV filter on my lenses.  I choose to store & transport lenses with both front & rear covers in place.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2011)

480sparky said:


> No... I choose to not put my camera in a position where it can accidentally get damaged.


And what exactly prevents you from making that choice when you set your camera down on your desk?

When I set my camera down, with cords attached, I make sure that it can't accidentally take a trip to the floor...

The whole 'don't plug it in because it might fall' thing just sounds like poor planning to me...


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> The whole 'don't plug it in because it might fall' thing just sounds like poor planning to me...



I guess I don't live in a perfect world.  Towards that end, I adapt.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2011)

I could never understand why some people think inanimate objects can act on their own...

Guns can kill people if you look at them wrong, cameras jump off of desks when left unattended...  Spoons make you fat...  etc...

It's just sitting there...  As long as you don't have a cord attached to it that's laying in a high traffic area, there is no risk of it magically falling off of the desk...


Like you (we) said, your monitor doesn't fall down because the cords are properly routed...  What prevents you from taking the same precautions with your camera?


edit
...Anyway...  No need to reply to this (unless you want to continue the discussion, but maybe a PM would be more appropriate...)


...Back on topic.


----------



## KenC (Jul 17, 2011)

Since it seems like you guys are done here, I'll address the OP's original question.  The best way to enable your computer to recognize RAW files is to install the software that came with your camera (I'm assuming you don't have PS with a current version of ACR, or it would have enabled you to download the files - this is a good way also).


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think I explained this well enough.

When I plug the camera to my comp, a window shows up which brings me to the "windows camera and scanner import" or something. In this window it only recognizes jpeg files on my camera and so I can only pull those off the camera. I've photoshop with the latest ACR and all, but this is a windows issue, not photoshop.

Why would I need this to work? Take this scenario as an example.
I am traveling but I don't have my laptop with me, neither did I bring my card reader with me. I am at the hotel after a long day and I want to off load my photos that I've taken that day into a thumb drive or portable HDD via the hotel's computer (business center etc). I need to do this to free up memory space so I can take more shots later. In this case, I won't be able to off load the RAW files. That's why I need to find out how, otherwise, I will need to bring my card reader all the time.

That said, I have already ordered an extra memory card. It will definitely satisfy my current needs, but who knows, it's better to have a back up plan.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't read the whole thread but if you have a Nikon, use the program that came with the camera, Nikon transfer.  It'll take care of those RAW files for ya.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 18, 2011)

You still need the codecs on your machine, even if you have all the latest stuff for PS.

If it's a hotel computer, I don't really think there's anything you can do...  (Unless they don't mind you installing stuff on it.)


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 18, 2011)

The only solution I can really think of is to get a 2 or 4 gig thumb drive and put a linux distro on it.  Whenever you encounter outdated hotel computers, boot from the thumb drive, then do what you need....

Any hotel computers I've used made you use a guest account, which did not have privileges to install anything.  (That doesn't stop you from restarting the machine though...   )

edit
You could also just buy more cards, but a 4GB thumb drive will be cheaper than a CF or SD card.  The OS is free...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2011)

480sparky said:
			
		

> ............
> I also choose to never leave the card or battery covers open.  I choose to not leave it in a vehicle when it's ungodly hot out.  I choose not to shoot in a pouring rain.  I choose to always have a UV filter on my lenses.  I choose to store & transport lenses with both front & rear covers in place.



Oh, come on Sparky! Live a little!!! Shoot in the rain! Ditch the UV filter! Carry a lens with  no front cap on it. Live life to the fullest! Leave the toothpaste cap off...let the mayonnaise and sandwich supplies sit out on the counter WHILE YOU ENJOY your sandwich! Go ahead and drink that third cup of coffee. Stay up until 1 AM! Pull out in front of that oncoming car--he'll hit the brakes!


----------



## ghache (Jul 18, 2011)

Derrel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OHHHHH COME ON ! IM ALL EXCITED AGAIN AND I SAY STUPID things just to look cool. way to go derrel.


----------

